# New Hot Water Code Coming in 2015



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

P&M Magazine - February 2014 issue.

UA has proposed to IAPMO UPC to include a change requiring insulating of all hot water piping serving lavatories, showers, dishwashers, and kitchen sinks.

The source of their study suggests the insulation could reduce the waste of water and energy by as much as 15% to 30%.

http://www.pmmag.com/articles/96172...sulation-of-hot-water-piping-in-new-buildings


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

We already have to insulate everything. Hot/cold and heat lines.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## 15807brett (Jun 21, 2013)

Never thought i would see it in residential homes, insulating the hot water lines might not be a bad thing there saying it would reduce15-30%on energy. In commercial its a must with fiberglass insulation never seen the pipes with out it, always in the prints and the specs. Might just put some insulators back to work which is a good thing. Just don't forgot to put in in the bid.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Just another thing a builder isn't going to want to pay for.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

I got a job in Rosenberg Texas and they got us insulation everything in the garage and 3 ft from exterior walls also breeze way . And that take me 4 day to insulated by my self I can't imagine everything getting insulated. Now that will take me a full week and them some


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

15807brett said:


> Never thought i would see it in residential homes, insulating the hot water lines might not be a bad thing there saying it would reduce15-30%on energy.


15-30% reduction in energy cost??:blink: Just from adding an extra 2" of insulation? I'm not buying it. If that was true the energy sticker for an M4 would drop $50-$100 dollars. That would be cheaper than tankless, if that were the case I would already be selling a ton of the .60 EF heaters.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Just another thing a builder isn't going to want to pay for.


Did you ever consider telling the builder you're done with his ****, or adding another 20% to your bids? I stopped doing any new construction or remodels and it was the best decision I have ever made.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

In RI we are required to insulate all hot water and heat lines throughout the home. Also if the water heater is located more than 50 from the furthest fixture a recir line is mandatory


----------

